

Warp drive looks more promising than ever in recent NASA studies - troystribling
http://techandfacts.com/warp-drive-promising-nasa-studies/

======
jared314
Original article [Oct 2012]: [http://www.gizmag.com/warp-drive-bubble-nasa-
interstellar/24...](http://www.gizmag.com/warp-drive-bubble-nasa-
interstellar/24392/)

Previous discussions:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4534359>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4542210>

------
scotty79
Does measuring space curvature with interferometer even work? It assumes that
light travels in space like a litlle ball on stretched rubber sheet. What if
light is the line drawn on the sheet? Was that ever conclusively disproven?

